# Gun Myths



## Hawke (May 18, 2008)

Greetings All,

Some goof near my home started shooting people at a near by church.  So I thought I'll post some info on gun control.  

Gun Myths





Myth: Gun Control Reduces Crime





Nine Myths of Gun Control
http://www.lizmichael.com/ninemyth.htm

Gun Facts (2007)
http://www.gunfacts.info/


----------



## KenpoTex (May 19, 2008)

had to quit watching the first one when I saw "Rosie the Hut"


----------



## Hawke (May 20, 2008)

Rosie and others still believe in these myths.

You can show these people facts, but they will not believe them.  I am guessing they think the facts are suspect.

Los Angeles example:
US Citizen: I'm a good citizen so I don't carry a gun on the street.

Gang member: BAM! I don't need a CCW.

The person committing the armed robbery most likely doesn't care about carrying a license to use the gun on the street.

The gun control people may state that is the reason gun should be controlled.  

It's not the gun.  It's the person.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 20, 2008)

Not to minimize the seriousness of this thread and I'm all for legal carry and the right to bear arms. 
But I think Chris Rock has the answer... (caution language) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdJGcrUk2eE&feature=related


----------

